# TINO - Traders & Investors Network Org



## spottygoose (28 September 2007)

Has anyone had experience with TINO? Seems reasonably priced and includes access to miningnews and petroleum news amongst other stuff. Any experiences/recommendations? Cheers. Spotty


----------



## Nick Radge (28 September 2007)

Why would you pay to be a member of a chat forum that run by an IT guy looking for some cash? Most people therein have zip experience anyway. ASF is a quality FREE forum. 

The owner of that forum is simply cashing in on the knowledge of its users rather than the intellectual property he offers. You'd be better off here for free. From my meager 23 years trading experience, there are some people here worth listening to. Give them respect and they'll give you more than you can buy at that place.


----------



## spottygoose (28 September 2007)

It is not the chat forum I am interested in. I noticed they have a range of things on offer including access to Mining News and Petroleum news etc . But thanks and I note you don't think much of them.


----------



## blues (29 September 2007)

I am a member of TINO and I find it an invaluable resource. Access to mining news, petroleum news and longwall are worth the price of membership by themselves. I have found TINO  full of very experienced and knowledgeable traders all willing to spread their knowledge. It is one of the most useful tools I have in my trading.

Cheers


----------

